# HM1802A ?



## oldgoldman (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't seem to identify. Too afraid to remove from socket in fear of busting pins.

On a CPU board .. possibly EATON Mil Spec ?


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a microprocessor, likely made/sourced by Raytheon. WEBFLIS is your friend!

http://www.dlis.dla.mil/webflis/pub/pub_search.aspx

5962-00-264-2000 is the NSN

Funny, it's got gold showing, but the DOD Precious Metal Indicator code shows no precious metals, meaning less than 10 grains of gold (<0.0228571429 ounces of gold).

Cheers,


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you !! WebFlis is my friend


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay .. I couldn't find this one anywhere... even on WebFlis.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 6, 2011)

After years of looking at similar part numbers that was my first guess also on the 40-pin chip, a microprocessor possibly equivalent to a 6502. Although I'd have guessed maybe manufactured by RCA since that 1802 number kinda rang a bell (RCA 1802 COSMAC). This probably was not made by RCA though since they wouldn't likely miss the chance to stick their name on it.

The second photo with the smaller 24-pin chip is also a microprocessor, a MOS Technology MCS6503. Much of the 65xx family chips are virtually the same as their equivalent 68xx family chips. I don't recall who made what first but some of the same designers worked on both families for different companies, which I believe accounts for the similarities. They were very popular processors and multiple companies manufactured and sold equivalent parts such as MOS Technology, Synertec, Rockwell, Motorola. 6502 chips powered the Apple ][ computers and the Commodore Pets also.


----------



## burban (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't know if it helps any but it looks like you are dealing with old telecom equipment. I have several of those bigger chips with the gold labels that look like heatsinks and bunches of the little ones. The smaller ones with the plastic are made by texas instruments quite often as well.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Thank you !! WebFlis is my friend


Here's another friend, amigo: 
http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/bauteile/ic_logo/


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 6, 2011)

Auf Deutsch ! Gott sei dank kann ich Deutsch.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2011)

oldgoldman said:


> Auf Deutsch ! Gott sei dank kann ich Deutsch.


I don't, but I only look at the pictures! 8)


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 6, 2011)

dtectr said:


> oldgoldman said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you !! WebFlis is my friend
> ...




Very handy, thank you!


----------



## jrmunro (Nov 17, 2011)

the HM1802A is made by Hughes ( HM, HE, HCMP, HC )

These are HC1802


----------



## notch (Nov 17, 2011)

burban said:


> Don't know if it helps any but it looks like you are dealing with old telecom equipment. I have several of those bigger chips with the gold labels that look like heatsinks and bunches of the little ones. The smaller ones with the plastic are made by texas instruments quite often as well.



I had a microcomputer with an 1802 cpu. It's not the same family as the 6502. The code is completely different I used to write code for both. I suspect it's worth more as a collector's item than for the Gold.


----------



## vango57 (Nov 18, 2011)

*I have repeatily read and believe that many components are worth more to collectors than the refining value. However I have yet to find a site that specializes in vintage electronic components or equipment. Watch me find something as soon as I post this but If I don't..... Someone please point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
Vango*


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 19, 2011)

I am always seing this type of vintage stuff on Ebay!


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 19, 2011)

I did a search for one, Sun mach64 PCI part # 113-37701-111, (C) 1998
that I have, this outfit is asking $180.50 !?
I need to check these chips a bit closer...

http://l7inc.us/Search.php
also @ http://www.ambry.com/page/search.asp?partnumber=113-37701-111

Phil

P.S.
I think it might be for the whole card...


----------



## 27182 (Jan 12, 2012)

vango57 said:


> *I have repeatily read and believe that many components are worth more to collectors than the refining value. However I have yet to find a site that specializes in vintage electronic components or equipment. Watch me find something as soon as I post this but If I don't..... Someone please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vango*



The cpu-world forum is where those folk hang out.

http://www.cpu-world.com/forum/


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 29, 2012)

So I don't know if anyone else saw it, but a MCS 6502 Gold Top sold for $2,200 on eBay.

Assuming .. the MCS 6503 isn't a $2,200 Chip also ?!??

Any thoughts from anyone ?

OGM


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2012)

This one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3a71e4c7ee&item=251018921966&nma=true&pt=AU_Computers_Vintage&rt=nc&si=bNodi5cAdkvMHPkukDpBZ%252B4aLYM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Jim


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 29, 2012)

That one .. what's the deal ?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2012)

oldgoldman said:


> That one .. what's the deal ?



I don't know. Collectors are funny. Just list the one you have to see if that buyer wants to add yours to his collection as well. You know, for $2200. Unless you feel like having a sale.

Jim


----------



## oldgoldman (Mar 29, 2012)

hmmmm .. think i shall


----------

